# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة للمهندس المدني



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد للمهندس المدني من الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## nabil cheikh (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا جواب أخينا الأستاذ أبو الحلول


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أستاذنا العزيز م. فتوح، أخوتي الكرام... كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بألف خير، أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وقد تحققت الأماني وتقوت شوكة المسلمين وعادت لهم كرامتهم... اللهم آمين..
> 
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

وهذا جوابي


> * بالنسبة للبرامج (وأتكلم عن المهندس المدني) فيمكن تقسيمها لدرجتين:
> الدرجة الأولى
> البرامج العامة
> auto cad
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بانتظار افادات بقية الاخوة...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا جواب أخينا الأستاذ أبو الحلول


 جزاكم الله كل خير على الافاده والمعلومات المقيمه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مقتبس من مشاركات في الموضوع أدناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151888.html


اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم نبذة عن برامج التحليل الانشائي المطلوب من المهندس المدني الالمام بها او حتي اخذ فكرة عنها

مقدمة


خلال المرحلة الاولى من الدراسة من الضروري اتقان autocad &office
لاحقا يأتي التعامل مع برامج التحليل الانشائي etabs,sap,safe
و برامج التحليل الانشائي هي برامج تقوم بحساب القوى المؤثرة على عناصر المنشأة وتصرف المنشآت تحت تأثير هذه القوى و تقوم بتصميم العناصر أيضا
البرامج الأخرى التي يستفيد منها المهندس ك autocad للرسم
برامج لحساب الكميات و انشاء الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع primavera


البرنامج الاول : برنامج AUTODESK ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS

برنامج روبوت او (robot) وهو برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف وهو يقوم بتحليل المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية والحصول علي النتائج وعرضها في شكل بسيط ومن مميزاته اماكنية اختيار كود التصميم و سهولة التعامل ودقة النتائج وامكانية الحصول منه علي تصميم للقطاعات وبالتالي اخراج نوتة حسابية واخيرا لوحات للتسليح والقطاعات .



البرنامج الثاني : SAP

وهو اختصار لكلمة struc .anal. prog وهو برنامج تحليل انشائي مثل البرنامج السابق وهو مميز جدا في تحليل خزانات المياه والصوامع واحمال الكباري الديناميكية كما انه يتميز بالسهولة والدقة في التصميم والتوافق مع معظم الكودات العالمية .



البرنامج الثالث : STAAD

وهو من اقوي البرامج ايضا في عملية التحليل الانشائي وهو مميز في حل المنشأت المعدنية واكثر ما يتميز به عن باقي البرامج النمطية او الخطوات الثابتة في الحل مما يعطي مرونة كبيرة للمستخدم في التعامل واخراج النتائج ويمكن مع اختيار كود التصميم ايضا .



البرنامج الرابع : SAFE

وهو من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامج الساب وهو يختص بتصميم وحل البلاطات واللبشة والاساسات بجميع انواعها لما فيه من امكانيات تتوافق مع العناصر السطحية او المسطحة لذا فان نتائجه تفضل في حالة البلاطات لما له من تخصص في ذلك المجال .




البرنامج الخامس : ETABS

وهو ايضا من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامجي الساب والسيف وهو متخصص في دراسة وتحليل المنشات العالية او TALL BUILDING ودراسة تاثير الاحمال الراسية والافقية علي المبني مثل الرياح والزلازل وتصميم العناصر الانشائية المكونة للنظام الانشائي مثل الحوائط والكور .



البرنامج السادس : CONCRETE BUILDING STRUCTURE

وهو من انتاج شركة AUTODESK الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الروبوت وهو برنامج متخصص ي حل المنشأت الخرسانية فقط كما يتناول تاثير الاحمال الافقية والراسية علي المبني كما انه يقوم بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية مع امكانية ارسال النموذج الي برنامج الروبوت لتكملة الحل واخراج النتائج وتصميم القطاعات واخراج اللوح لها .





هذه نبذة مختصرة عن اهم البرامج وفي انتظار ارائكم ومقترحاتكم لمزيد من البرامج الموجودة علي الساحة الانشائية ليظل الافق العربي مطلعا علي كل جديد في مجال التصميم الهندسي ....
برنامج Prokon و هو برنامج بسيط و سهل التداول و يساعد في تصميم القطاعات البسيطة و هو بديل لآلة حسابة رائعة بيد المهندس اللإنشائي كما يتمتع بخاصية تخريج نوتة حسابية مميزة و سهلة القراءة .
كثيرة جدا برامج التحليل والتصميم الإنشائي وإليكم وجهة نظري المتواضعة:
تصميم بلاطات وجسور وأعمدة وقواعد برنامج السيف هو الأميز
مباني خرسانية عالية برنامج إيتابس هو الأفضل بلا منازع
إنشاءات معدنية برنامجي تكلا وإستاد برو هما الأفضل
برغم بروز الروبوت الإنشائي حديثا إلا أن منتجوه عابهم غياب الأمثلة التطبيقية المصاحبة للبرنامج وإفتقار ملف المساعدة لأي معلومة مفيدة لدراسة البرنامج لذا لا أتوقع تحول أي من المكاتب الهندسية للروبوت بشكله الحالي مع أنه يتفوق علي جميع البرامج الإنشائية الأخري في تكامله بين سهولة إدخال البيانات والتحليل والتصميم وإخرج لوحات رائعة.
برنامج الإستاد يعيبه تعقيد تصميم البلاطات والقواعد وهو متواضع جدا في تصميم الكمرات والأعمدة الخرسانية مع أنه ينتج مذكرات حسابية جذابة ومفصلة

هذا تجميع لما تمت مناقشته في موضوع برامج التحليل الانشائي للأستاذ أيمن قنديل...


لا زلنا في انتظار البقية...


----------



## elbaz2010 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للمهندس المبتدئ لا بد
1. ان تكون له معرفة متكاملة ب international standards وخاصة الاكثر استعمالا في البلدان العربية الى جانب المواصفات الخاصة ببلده
ان يكون ذو خبرة لا باس بها في التحليل النشائي اليدوي ليستطيع فيما بعد قدرة التحكم في البرامج الانشائية
2.ادراك بان استعمال microsoft products (word,excel,project..)
هو الحل الامثل والافضل عمليا ومهنيا ولافائدة في زيادة اكثر من ذلك
لان كل البرامج الاخرى ذات صبغة تجارية لا اكثر
3 اختيار مجموعة برامج متكاملة تكون محور عمله المهني وتكون هذه البرامج الركيزة الاساسية 
ويختار 
مجموعة 1 شركة autodesk 
 robot structural analysis  للتحليل الانشائي بجميع انواعه وفي كل المجالات 
autocad structural detailing للرسوم الخرسانية والفولاذية 

مجموعة 2 شركة graitec
 graitec advance design للتحليل الانشائي
graitec advance steel للرسم الفولاذي
graitec advance concrete للرسم الخرساني

مجموعة 3 منتوج شركة bentley 
staad pro
microstation 

مجموعة 4 منتوج nemetschek وهي متكاملة scia engineer للتحليل النشائي
allplan للرسم الهندسي
other softwares specialized
وبالتالي المهندس الذكي هو الذي يحسن اختيار ادوات عمله في مستقبله المهني
باقي الاختصاصات تاتي فيما بعد


----------



## العربي محمد السيد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور على هذه الافادة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا كل الشكر للأخ خالد الذي يذكرنا بهذه الطروحات من قبل الأخوة الزملاء 
و الشكر أيضاً للأخ فتوح لهذه المصطبة و دردشتها المفيدة و التي نبتعد بها عن القيل و القال و النم و النميمة .
بالنسبة لي لن أقول ما هي البرامج التي يجب على المهندس المدني أن يتعلمها .
لأن الزملاء ما شاء الله أفاضوا بهذا . 
لكن أود أن أقول أن أهم شئ يتعلمه المهندس المدني هو ان يبدع فيما تعلمه أثناء الدراسة و يضيف عليه 
من خلال المتابعة في البحث و المراجع لأنها الوسيلة المهمة و الأساسية لنجاح المهندس 
المدني حتى في إدارة و العمل على البرامج الهندسية .
فبدون المعرفة النظرية و التعمق فيها يصعب على المهندس الحكم على نتائج أي برنامج.
فأنا أشبه البرامج الهندسية بقيادة سيارة فمثلا معظم الناس يقودن السيارات و معظمهم 
لا تحدث حوادث معهم على الرغم من درايتهم البسيطة بمبادئ سياقة السيارات .
لكن من الذي يتنبأ بوقوع الحادث من خلال خبرته بآلية حركة السيارة طبعاً الماهر بالسياقة ( سواقة, Driving ) 
لذلك المهندس الناجح و الذي لديه العلم الكافي لتقدير نتائج البرنامج كي لا تقع الكارثة .
إذاً نصيحتي هي لي أولا و لكل مهندس مدني حديث التخرج او قديم هي زد في علمك الهندسي 
فالبرامج لا تغني عنه بالرغم من انها من أهم العناصر المساعدة للمهندس لتسهيل العمل و إختصار الزمن .
و من يتسنى له الفرصة للعمل في الموقع و من ثم التصميم هذا جيد . لأنه سيكون أقدر على فهم آلية حركة المنشأ 
و بالتالي على تصميمه . و إيجاد الحلول المنطقية الاقتصادية .
أكرر شكر لك أخ خالد و كذلك للأخ فتوح .
كما يسعدني ان أرسل بتحياتي للأخ أبو الحلول .
و السلام عليكم جميعاً و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## فتوح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب ابو الافكار
صدقت والله
فقد قال الامام احمد مع المحبرة الى المقبرة
وقيل لابن عباس بماذا حصلت هذا العلم
فقال لسان سؤول وقلب عقول


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني
و جزاكم خير ما يجزي به

و سؤالي هو: فيما سبق ذكر أكثر من مجموعة برامج في عدة مجالات .. فكيف سأحدد المناسب لي و انا لازلت في بداية الطريق و لا أعلم بعد اي تخصص سأتخذه؟
أنا أتنقل بين الانشاءات بأنواعها كمهندس تنفيذي و لكني أطمح لأن اكون أكثر من ذلك..فكيف؟


----------



## genius2020 (24 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## hesham13 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي الاضافة..
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبد2 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية للجميع , مع احترامي للكل في شي هام جدا ينقص كتير من المهندسين , ممكن نسميه قوة الفكرة أو القدرة على التغيير أو القدرة على تطبيق (كل العلم يلي عمننصح بعضنا فيه) , المشكلة مو إنك ما تعرف الصح , المشكلة الأكبر افتقاد اليات تطبيقه عندك , وهي مشكلة أكتر الجامعيين بوطننا العربي , مثال: المهندس (المدني) يدخل على الورشة كل الناس يقودونه على الغلط و مابيقدر غير يقول سمعاً و طاعة.


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر للتفصيل في الاجابات ...صراحة ان المهندس المدني بالذات اختصاصه يفرض عليه مسؤولية كبيرة لانه يجمع كل الاختصاصات المتعلقة بالبناء والانشاءات والطرق والجسور ومواد البناء ...الخ ...لذلك يجب ان يكون ملم بجميع الاختصاصات ولكن المشكلة احيانا ممكن ان تكمن في الوقت وتقسيمه ...وهذا ما نحتاجه في العالم العربي...


----------

